# Partscaster



## gbomb (Oct 18, 2013)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Dreamland....................................What is this guy thinking?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

gbomb said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> ...


The builder probably put a lot of time and money into this project and figures it's owed to him.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

He really should just keep it if he's _that_ attached to it IMO.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

This should be in the WTF?!?! Thread. This page is for actual Kijiji deals, not delusional flights of fancy. Ha, ha...


----------

